# Diawa Saltist



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

Looking at buying this reel does anyone have experience with this reeL? Is it strong enough for snapper as far as the drag


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

No problem!!!


----------



## billin (Oct 14, 2007)

*reels*

smooth operating reels ok for snapper and small shallow water grouper. I personally trashed 4 of them using them as jigging reels for BFT and amberjack the guts just wont hold up. I wouldn't waste the cash go buy an AVET they are made in the USA and a better all around reel.


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Which model (there are so many Saltist models out there). If you get one of the larger sizes, it would do pretty well. They only make them as large as a 50, right? I think they're rated for about 20# max drag. Geared a little higher (6.4-1). A larger red snapper might give you a run for your money LOL


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

Thanks for info it's the 50 but don't think it's the right reel for me snapper and jigging blackfin. Tuna


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

I'm pretty fond of the Shimano TLDs and my wife has a couple of the large TeKotas that do well!
The Penn Squalls are a pretty good model too.
I guess you can't go wrong with an Avet either, right?


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

That was my next question my friend has some Tekotas 700 and 800 foresale was thinking of buying a couple of his ?


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

I would say go with a Trinidad


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Tekota 700s are nice little reels. I just finished up with 6 of them. The guy leaves them on the boat year round. Takes them off once a year to get cleaned and relined. They cleaned up and still work great, so if you take care of them, they'll last you forever.


----------



## blzr (Oct 23, 2007)

Saltist...... Mehhhh, I don't know OK I guess. I used to own two of them, they just didn't seem to hold up well. They were OK to begin with, I killed a lot of AJ's and BFT's with them, but they just got worse over time. One of the few reels I've owned that I ended up throwing in the garbage, both of them.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

I have the 40H and 30T and have jigged and bottom fished the snot out of them and are still going strong 6 years later. I can however say I have blown up several Toriums big time. The Torium 20 with the alantani drag and antireverse upgrade is an awesome reel. I have jigged 60 lb Jacks on the saltist and not missed a beat, along with Snapper and Grouper in the 20 to 30 lb range


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

I've had a couple of those for about 4 years and have been using them for bottom and AJ and have even used them trolling to catch a few wahoo. No problems with mine. Of course, I only get to use them about a dozen times a year and keep them cleaned.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

I have one new in the box I'll sell cheap. I think it's the 40H. It's all black. I'll pull it down tomorrow and see.


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

24ft fishmaster said:


> That was my next question my friend has some Tekotas 700 and 800 foresale was thinking of buying a couple of his ?


The TeKota 700 and 800 have basically the same specs. The 800 just has more line capacity. I bought the 700 for Cookie (my wife) one Christmas, on a recommendation from Chris over at Sams Stop N Shop in OB. She nearly got spooled the first trip with it to the keys when a shark picked up a blackifin she was fighting out on the Islamorada Hump. So the next year I got her the 800. They are both great reels and we use them often when we go fishing for ARS and trolling the GOM. You may have seen them used if you've seen our videos on our YouTube channel.


----------



## MaxP (Jan 31, 2008)

I used to bring my 30H with me on the ship. Caught countless blackfin, mahi, sharks, cuda, grouper, cobia, and some yellowfin. The reel is still going strong. Guess I got a good one.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Saltiga 30hs--you will not be disappointed!


----------



## Blake R. (Mar 17, 2009)

I bought a saltist BG 30h, and all I can say is pray the clutch lever doesn't break because it's hell finding a new one. After about six months of searching and Daiwa telling me that they were on back order, I may or may not have snapped on their parts department. A new one was at my house three days later, free of charge.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

